

Why we're stuck with PHP - aiiane
https://medium.com/on-coding/6a9748f2268c

======
taproot
Entire post comparing php, a language, against rails standards and bias about
what a framework should be. How about you compare php against ruby or python
for web development, there it is obvious how php got where it and why it is
here to stay. Or how about we compare rails to symfony or fuel or even zend,
then we're getting to where the real contention points are.

In any case, can we stop using php4 in comparisons against frameworks still in
their diapers.

